# Can I keep a betta in an unheated tank?



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I have heard of many people keeping bettas in an unheated tank. Is this Ok as long as the tempreture of the room feels fine (and the temp range doesn't get too high or low)? 

I could take it on trips with me if the weather was going to be cold. Just so I can monitor the tempreture. Is that Ok, or will that over-stress my betta (and make him not like me for it)?

I am abit short on cash, and I don't want to make an irresponsible choice. That is why I am asking.

Thanks!


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

You shouldn't but as long as the room temperature is in the 76-80 range it should be okay. Just make sure you have a thermometer so you can watch the temp closely for changes and be ready with some blankets and some of those travel heat packs that are often used in shipping just incase.

Technically yes a Betta can survive in cooler water but it makes them more susceptible to illness.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

If you live in warmer climates, it might not be necessary. If your house drops below 76 degrees F, then I would invest in the heater.

They ideally need to be in a steady 78-80 degrees F. Note the steady. You don't want the temp to fluctuate much at all, because it can cause problems and make your betta sick. I hope that helps!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, here in Texas I am running the AC through the winter (except on a couple nights occasionally). It must be 89*F in the house. It is a chore to keep the tanks from overheating in the summer!

I might just get a betta in the spring (when it never gets too cold) and save for a heater for the fall.

I still don't know if it is the right choice, though. Maybe I am just being too selfish.:-(

I'll think about it.


----------



## Juneii (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't see why not... as long as you aren't living in freezing temperatures then the betta fish should be fine. My house is really cold and I have a nonadjustable heater to keep him warm (I can't afford the $35 adjustable heater). It keeps the tank around 70 F and Neptune doesn't seem to mind or act much different than when he was in my dorm room (78 F).


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, it really depends on where you live...I mean, I like to keep my room in the 60's year round, so I definitely need a heater for y fish...but if your house is warm and the temperatures don't fluctuate, you'll be okay without one.


----------



## Akzeal (Nov 26, 2010)

I also don't have a heater, because my apartment is 78-82 at any given time. I would recommend a little thermometer, just so you know for a fact that the water is a good temp, but if your home is warm enough, it will keep the water warm enough.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

IMO thermometers are a must, heated tank or unheated tank. If I did something like this, I would pick up the thermometer ($1.63USD) with the fish.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

well by the sound of it yeah id try it anyways. saves electricity. check the thermometer and see what temps your getting without it sure ;-)


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

only 2 things comes from texas.... j/k.... sounds like you might have to fight to keep the tank cool enough if the house is always up in the high 80's.

Step 1 is to get a thermometer, any will do, can get fancy digital remote types or simply float in types, they are only a couple of bucks, usually under $3 for the simple ones. From there, you will know what you have to do.

good luck


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

I say go for it... 

Here in St. Louis the Temp FLUX's like a drunk person trying to walk a straight line...


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

DormDrax said:


> I say go for it...
> 
> Here in St. Louis the Temp FLUX's like a drunk person trying to walk a straight line...


I'm in St. Louis too and I know what you mean. Yesterday it was warm enough to wear shorts, and today it's so cold that it's painful to walk outside. Our weather is so bipolar.

All three of mine are in unheated living conditions and are pretty active. It's dang cold in here sometimes too. I don't like having those conditions for them. But that got remedied with my Christmas present which is a 15 gallon tank. Got the heater, just need to find the time and place to set it up. I am hoping to do so within the week.

But many people have had success, including myself, with bettas in unheated (and chilly!) water. The bad thing is I know they don't really enjoy it since they come from warm areas.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

When saying "Oh I've had success with keeping my fish in unheated tanks"... your not considering the long term affects the cold temperature is having on your fish.

Fish are ectothermic so cold water slows their metabolism which in turn can lower their immune systems. It can also cause them to be less active and thus add more fat which is very dangerous. Prolonged low temps (as in more than just a day or two) can be the difference in whether your fish survives an illness or dies. Just keep that in mind.

As far as the OP.. as long as your house stays at high temps you should be fine. A thermometer is a MUST because remember that water is usually a few degrees cooler than the surrounding air.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think I am going to try that any time soon. I was going through and deleteing a bunch of emails, and I noticed that people had been responding to this one. I thought the last post on this thread was the post where I said;

"_IMO thermometers are a must, heated tank or unheated tank. If I did something like this, I would pick up the thermometer ($1.63USD) with the fish._"

Sorry for the delayed response! At any rate, it is still cold in Texas, strangely.:|


----------

